# Ladies, are you quiet in bed?



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a very quiet wife in bed. I can feel her body enjoying our intimate time together but I would love to hear her moan. I sometimes get a nice deep breath but that's it. And I'm talking about there being no other distractions in the house, no kids, dog, cat whatever.:sleeping:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

from the man side here, i dont like a lot of noise.
too distracting, makes me lose my rhythm.
i do like the heavy breathing though and just a little quiet moaning.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I only am if I have to be........


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I would much rather be loud, wake the neighbors, you know why they looking at you when you go out the door kind of loud... But with kids, and a MIL who won't leave, it's hard to do... But, have you stated bluntly that you wouldnt mind the volume being turned up... Also, for some even silence is a sign of enjoying intimacy at its finest, and if that's her thang then just enjoy the ride, don't pressure her to be fake about it...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Honest to God, I was so quiet , sometimes we'd go at it with our toddlers at the foot of our bed...... I was embarrassed / inhibited to moan for a good 19 of our marriage, we were both quiet, it was the most rediculous thing really. Looking back, I almost feel foolish to say these things. 

Boy are those days ever gone! We never talked about sex either, we were both somewhat sexually repressed. And I guess we just got into " the habit " of being terribly quiet, although we were never bored....these things never bothered him, and I just didn't think about it , other than feeling a little embarrassed to act like something we might see in porn. 

He knew I was totally enraptured in the experience- with no words, no moans, he always KNEW when I was "ready" -needing to be taken, our bodies were always in sinc, I am not sure how he even knew , the breathing, the kissing, I don't know but 95% of the time we finished together. But ... quiet as quiet could be .

He is still quieter than me -even today -but I openly breath heavy now, -do some moaning, some teasing, some playing, saying "Plow Me" , "give it to me hard", you never know what might fly out of my mouth , I feel freedom at last to express what was always there -just felt too taboo to let it out, not sure how to explain it...but I sure changed and did a 180 in this area!

I was never one to be shy or backwards outside of the bedroom though, so my personality was kinda "caged" in this area, I think if a wife is generally on the more "quiet" side in all areas of life -- this might be really hard for her to step it up, BUT if it is a case of sexual repression, just feeling embarrassed, inhibited to show sexual ecstasy somehow, there is surely hope to overcome if she can break out of her cage, let the cougar be unleashed.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I only am if I have to be........


have to be? please elaborate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

hmm my moaning used to be louder in the first couple of years. It's not necessarily that I was more expressive or turned on compared to now, it's just my expressions seem to have changed with time. I don't know why. I find myself quietly moaning now (okay, there's usually a crescendo, of this and/or heavier breathing). Sometimes I'll start a scenario/dirty talk and then have him take over, because his voice is so sexy to me. If I try to continue dirty talking after this, it takes a lot of control for him, so he prefers me not to talk lol. So at the right moment, when he least expects it, I love to whisper something into his ear and send him over the edge. Having to be quiet, or enjoying the silence between us, can be extremely sexy.

Does she know you love to hear her heavy breathing? I wonder if it's just not her way, or if a tiny encouragement from you might help her express more? But I say cherish your wife for the woman and type of lover that _she_ is.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Honest to God, I was so quiet , sometimes we'd go at it with our toddlers at the foot of our bed...... I was embarrassed / inhibited to moan for a good 19 of our marriage, we were both quiet, it was the most rediculous thing really. Looking back, I almost feel foolish to say these things.
> 
> Boy are those days ever gone! We never talked about sex either, we were both somewhat sexually repressed. And I guess we just got into " the habit " of being terribly quiet, although we were never bored....these things never bothered him, and I just didn't think about it , other than feeling a little embarrassed to act like something we might see in porn.
> 
> ...


For me its like give me some noise, some moaning and a lot of dirty talk. That revs me up the same way talking to a puppy gets him all excited. After all they say men are dogs!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Only when the kids are home and our door is locked. 

I'm sure they figure we are up to something. We try and do our business when the kids are really involved with an art project or computer/Wii game. It's not often where they knock on the door. They ask why the door is locked and I tell them I need a little break and I'll be out in a minute. That's usually on the weekends when they want us to play with them too.

If hubby comes home for lunch, we can let loose and make all the noise we want while the kids are at school!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Our house is tiny and we have 2 teenagers and a preteen. I'm quieter if they're around. Not silent, by any means. I still moan and breath heavy, but nothing too loud. I don't want to mortify the kids! LOL


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> I only am if I have to be........


This is me too. But even then, it's difficult. Sometimes I feel like I'm going to pass out if I can't make noises


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Wife and I used to live in a 4 story brown stone. We had a good friend who lived in one of the first floor units. We ran into him the day after we had had a pretty good session. "Holy crap, did you hear that banshee last night. Man was that broad ever getting the high hard one!"

I smiled, she turned beet red.


----------



## althea (Jan 26, 2012)

Kids in the house here. I thought we were quiet enough, but my 15 year old recently informed us we are not. It's actually dampened my somewhat HD ardor.

Under perfect circumstances I'm mostly just heavy breathing, the occasional whispers in his ear (his ears are one of his erogenous zones) and I've noticed if I say his name he gets a little extra excited for a moment, and the occasional enthusiastic directions as in "ohyeahthat'sitdon'tstopdon'tstopyeah".


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife and I were both... reticent in bed. The difficulty came in that neither of us were giving the other any clues about what we enjoyed. Over the past year we've really gotten over that. Now we're less afraid tell the other what we want, what to do next, sexy talk (which I'm still working at). We're still learning, but my wife especially has learned to be more vocal about what she likes because I enjoy knowing pleasing her.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

mikeydread1982 said:


> have to be? please elaborate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, once we got told by hotel staff that we were keeping our neighbours awake and to tone it down. And our kids bug me if they hear things too. I also don't turn the volume up if we're staying at my parents or they're at our place. And in summer we sleep with the window open, and that tends to inhibit me too - maybe I'm still a bit of a prude


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

I can tell you the woman that lives in the house across the street from me is very loud.


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

lol! Can't wake up the kids !!! AND Simply, being quiet sure helps A LOT when on family vacation...bathroom breaks are great!!!:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

However, when h and I are on our couple vacation....WOW...I'm sure I keep the people across the hall awake!!:lol::lol:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I only am if I have to be........


Ditto this!


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

The people living above me are VERY loud. The first time I heard the woman, I didn't know it was a person... as she has some kind of high-pitched animal shriek. It was not until I heard the boyfriend that I realized it was a couple having sex. They are so ridiculously loud and it sounds like they shriek upon every thrust. And it goes on for a good 15 minutes continuously at least. Either they were theater majors in college, or they have an arsenal of techniques that my husband and I need to learn. But I'm happy they are having fun.


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

rks1 said:


> Either they were theater majors in college, or they have an arsenal of techniques that my husband and I need to learn.


:rofl:


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife is deathly quiet in bed, you can only tell how turned on she's getting by how she moves and kisses. Only right before orgasm will she let out a quiet moan (maybe) and that's it. 
I'd much prefer moaning, and a lot of it - but like everything else..........


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a very hard time being quiet. I hate it.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

When the kids were home she did not make that much noise. Now??? WOW!!! We have had an empty nest for about 15 years (our first was born when she was 16) and she seems to get louder all of the time...huge turn on for me. We live in a duplex and I am SURE the neighbors can hear! It is hard for her to be quiet now. When we go tent camping at least she tries.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeez no. I've tried to be. Just can't do it. My husband jokes that I'm the same in bed as I am out, you always know where you stand with me, no guessing what I'm thinking


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Kearson said:


> I have a very hard time being quiet. I hate it.


You hate it that you _can't_ be quiet? Is there a reason you would hate it?


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Women have different levels and degrees of audio In Coitus...its Natural for them to shriek or grumble or moan or breathe out heavily, oscillated and deep...since they are being corely touched in there ,within and without.

I as a Man , love the noises , shrieks and grumbles...even the quietude at times, the sexual sighs,even in the foreplays ..and the fact is Women cant be really quiet and not audibly expressive...unless there is some inherent ,embedded issue some where in their psyches or physics"...

The woman ,here perhaps can be a very altered one, regard to her expressions,once the inhibition,if any could be taken off...have The Art of Play in Innovations...perhaps things can change,if needed...


----------



## dividedi (Feb 4, 2012)

my wife too is very quiet during sex. i have talked to her about it often, how i love it when she talks dirty, or even moans when something feels good so i can continue doing it. I would love to get more feedback from her. She tells me she just isnt a vocal love maker, she never has been and never will be. but i would really like to be able to get her to give more feedback, it would only be helping her, so i would kknow how to make it more enjoyable for her.


----------



## nightshift (Feb 4, 2012)

I was very quiet, just some changes in breathing, during my 20s. Once I went through a divorce and "found myself" sexually in my mid-30s, that all changed. I enjoy sex more and don't feel embarassed or ashamed to show that enjoyment. The noise level depends on the type of sex, but I'm not quiet anymore. The only exception - if kids are in the house somewhere.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am so loud that one of our neighbours screamed "CLOSE THE WINDOW!" :rofl: We kept going.

One of the joys of being childfree is the freedom to be as loud I wish. No kids to hear us or ask questions. :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am not quiet lol. not at all. Sometimes I think I'm being quiet, but...I'm not.

Hubs is kinda quiet. Sometimes if I do a certain thing, he'll cry out (not in pain) but normally he's quiet.

But not me. If I'm quiet, I'm stiffling inside! Gotta let it out and be able to flow more with the motions...


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

From our then 7 year old, "mommy why were you saying all that stuff." My wife, "I was dreaming honey." Oops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> From our then 7 year old, "mommy why were you saying all that stuff." My wife, "I was dreaming honey." Oops.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:

I'll bet she WAS dreaming!!


----------

